# Eibach Sportline



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Ok, I'm trying to decide if i want to install Eibach sportlines on my Spec. Anyone have any pros or cons? Advantages or Disadvantages? Finally, does anyone have any pics of before and afters with the Eibach's?

Brian


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

I have talked with H&R through their distributers, and H&R is saying that the eibach springs are to soft, and that H&R's will be stiffer. All that is hearsay, but i have always liked H&R better. 

That being said, H&R is pissing me off with their release dates. First it was going to be at the end of May, then mid June, now they say end of August... who knows...


----------



## cortrim1 (May 1, 2002)

*eibach*

I have eibach on my car they are soft and I will be changing to coilovers in the next two months. Progress seems to make springs that are the best suited for the spec v. H&R spring rates are higher than eibach, but not as good as Progress.


----------



## mcampo (Jul 10, 2002)

You need to wait on the new Eibach Prokit....that will be for our cars....supposed to be stiffer. They haven't been officially released yet....go to eibachs site....you'll see them.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2002)

I would personally tell you to go with the Ground Control Coil Over kit.... Better quality yet a little more expensive... but if you think when the struts become availabale you going to have a sweet suspension kit.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

WHO MAKES THAT GROUND CONTROL COIL OVER KIT?? AND CAN U GET ANY OF THESE SPRINGS, EITHER FROM EIBACH, H&R, OR PRGRESS, IN RED SO THEY MATCH THE CAR???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

HoldenASpecV said:


> *WHO MAKES THAT GROUND CONTROL COIL OVER KIT?? AND CAN U GET ANY OF THESE SPRINGS, EITHER FROM EIBACH, H&R, OR PRGRESS, IN RED SO THEY MATCH THE CAR??? *


Ground Control is the name of the company www.ground-control.com AS for springs there kits come with Eibach springs availible in any rate and in 25lbs increments. Many members consider them to be the best on the market. If they ever come out with there Advance Design dampers www.advance-design.com for the B15 the combination of the Ground Control coilovers and the Advance Design dampers would most likely be the ultimate B15 setup, as its stands now that stuff is all availible for the B14 and it is IMO and others the best there is(Just wish I had the $$ for them).


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

*GROUND CONTROL QUESTION*

IS THE GROUND CONTROL COIL OVER KIT OUT FOR THE SPEC V AND IF IT IS DO U KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS. ALSO, THIS MIGHT SOUND LIKE A STUP QUESTION BUT DOES THAT KIT COME WITH SPRINGS TO AND CAN U GET THEM IN RED. I CHECKED THE WEB SITE BUT THEY ONLY HAD THE KIT FOR SE-R'S UP TO 94. THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: GROUND CONTROL QUESTION*



HoldenASpecV said:


> *IS THE GROUND CONTROL COIL OVER KIT OUT FOR THE SPEC V AND IF IT IS DO U KNOW HOW MUCH IT IS. ALSO, THIS MIGHT SOUND LIKE A STUP QUESTION BUT DOES THAT KIT COME WITH SPRINGS TO AND CAN U GET THEM IN RED. I CHECKED THE WEB SITE BUT THEY ONLY HAD THE KIT FOR SE-R'S UP TO 94. THANKS FOR THE INFO BRO. *


I am not sure if they have the kit out for B15's yet. You may want to give them a call. I would imagine they will be offering a kit for the B15.. Hey they offer them for the B14 and with the new B15 SE-R and all of the aftermarket support it will hopefully get I cant see why they wouldnt. I belive they are red(the ones I have seen have been red),but more importantly you can get any rate you want. As for price.. well a B14 kit is about $400 the B15 should be right around there.


----------



## HoldenASpecV (Jul 27, 2002)

THANKS FRO THE INFO I APPRECIATE IT BRO. 400 ISNT TOO BAD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes they are out for the b15... i have them for my spec V i paid 430 delivered


----------

